# Walk off the job with out finishing it?



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Seems lately there are many posts of guys wanting to walk of the jobs before they are finished and leaving a balance owed. I dunno maybe I'm lucky but in 20 years I have yet to do it. Trust me there have been many jobs where I wanted to but I toughed it out and finished them. Lost money, sometimes allot of money. But to me that is still better then quitting. Even though my wallet is empty, it still beats giving up.

Just a thought

Pat


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree Pat. I've never walked off a job during the 40+ years I've been at it. 

Wanted to? Sure - but only a few times. Seemed my "PITA" radar helped me avoid getting involved with the total azzholes. A good contract and nice payday helped me deal with those I didn't avoid.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I want to walk off of every job.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> I want to walk off of every job.


I'll admit I've limped off a few.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I have once in 25 years.The $1000 owed to me wasn't worth kissing azz to get it.My filter works much better now.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It's the twenty first century virtual gaming mentality of QUIT and RESTART.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> It's the twenty first century virtual gaming mentality of QUIT and RESTART.


In my day it woulda' been FVCKEM' and I'MOUTAHERE.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My old boss had us walk off one job, Carly and I would love to walk off some jobs but we can't we have a contract signed and suck it up to get the jobs completed. I have a file of those who I wish to not work for/with again.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

My radar still sucks. I just don't know til I'm ballz deep in the thing that I might be in trouble...and I just can't seem to catch the nutjobs early...and I'm no optimist when it comes to people.

I had one lady I was working for and I'm four days into a six day job. She's in the next room yelling at the bank on the phone for about three hours about some issue with funds not being where they should be. I listen to the whole thing and after a while it's clear that this whole mess is completely the HO's fault and she is just blasting the bank non-stop. I'm thinking to myself - "this is going to be me trying to get paid in a few days". She was certifiable.

It wasn't really a walk-off, but I had to stop returning her calls. She started doing crazy things to the walls and I had to turn her over to the Ben Moore rep since her claims fell into a "product issue" area - as opposed to the application of said product.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

One of the nice things about being a hack, is that I usually get thrown off before I even consider walking off.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> One of the nice things about being a hack, is that I usually get thrown off before I even consider walking off.


I can do it all ... High/low end. ill take low end Every time. Low expectations coupled with high skill set is a win every time


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm one of the posters that recently walked off of a job with a balance due.

And completely justified, even without blabbing my personal business here to be approved by random anonymous internet people.

Save the thread space for "best brush"..."a GC burned me"...and my favorite "where's NEPS".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As my radar continuously gets better tuned, my prices increase on those that ping it the loudest.

Once in awhile, to my utter surprise, those high prices get accepted. I feel like SUCH a whoar :whistling2:


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> I'm one of the posters that recently walked off of a job with a balance due.
> 
> And completely justified, even without blabbing my personal business here to be approved by random anonymous internet people.
> 
> Save the thread space for "best brush"..."a GC burned me"...and my favorite "where's NEPS".


Aren't you afraid someone will steal your "best brush" secrets?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Never walked off a job in progress, I was taught if you start something you finish it no matter the pain. Its a character thing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Toolnut said:


> Aren't you afraid someone will steal your "best brush" secrets?


I find these comments amusing, as the ones who say it keep coming back.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Sometimes it is your only defense. I worked for a contractor for several years. He was in the habit of hanging trim UNFINISHED on walls that were already finished with paint. It tripled the time it took to complete a new home and was very frustrating. You all know how hard it is to stain and finish wood and then trying to keep as much stain off the walls as possible. I asked, begged, implored him to give me a fighting chance and quit hanging the trim unfinished. When he continued to do so, I walked off the job and never looked back. No one likes to quit on things, but, like I said, sometimes it's your only defense to keep from getting screwed over.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You could have worded it in your contracts that those types of things didn't cost you money. After paying a few times what it would have cost to do the trim the way you priced it would have probably changed him.


----------



## spcpnt46 (Jul 4, 2013)

i ll beat the horse little more 1 job 27 years


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

spcpnt46 said:


> i ll beat the horse little more 1 job 27 years


Hey, this is a family forum. Let's watch what ya post here.
Course, if you've only had one job in 27 years, you have had some time on your hands. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

spcpnt46 said:


> i ll beat the horse little more 1 job 27 years


I entered that into bablefish but it gave me no interpretation.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! Pride like this will kill your bottom line. Business is business and I'm not sticking around for anyone who is not holding up their end of our agreement. Everything in writing brings allot less worry.
Don't get me wrong.There are still those customer who don't read the agreement and can't understand why whats in writing matters


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Wow! Pride like this will kill your bottom line. Business is business and I'm not sticking around for anyone who is not holding up their end of our agreement. Everything in writing brings allot less worry.
> Don't get me wrong.There are still those customer who don't read the agreement and can't understand why whats in writing matters


I think it's the exact opposite of pride. Pride is where you say, fook this, I'm not taking this chit, I'm leaving. It's being humble in my opinion. Yes contracts are contracts but do you pull it out 5- 10 times a day to prove your right about something? 

Now I'm not talking about jobs where the customer is intentionally trying to fraud you. I can see leaving those. But there are allot of goofballs that just simply do not know how to handle them selves with contractors. 

For me it's all about what do I want and what is the best route to get there. What will work the best. We have to be a physiologist at times. Be smarter and realize there will be light at the end of the tunnel.

You are right business is business but I'm not sure what is worse, loosing a little money or being known as a quitter?

Pat


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> I entered that into bablefish but it gave me no interpretation.


My post didn't help?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> My post didn't help?


sorry, still comes up blank.

Can you put it into something recognizable ?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> sorry, still comes up blank.
> 
> Can you put it into something recognizable ?


Loping his pony
Galloping his mule
He's home all alone
Just him and his tool.
????


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Now Wolf's already said he's about tired of this kinda stuff, so you are gonna back me up here, right?:yes:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I think it's the exact opposite of pride. Pride is where you say, fook this, I'm not taking this chit, I'm leaving. It's being humble in my opinion. Yes contracts are contracts but do you pull it out 5- 10 times a day to prove your right about something?
> 
> Now I'm not talking about jobs where the customer is intentionally trying to fraud you. I can see leaving those. But there are allot of goofballs that just simply do not know how to handle them selves with contractors.
> 
> ...


nice backpeddle...so it's "ok" if you're being defrauded...

A "physiologist" studies living organisms btw, and "loosing" is the opposite of tightening...but still not really a word.

Again, great thread.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I had my worst customer in 20 yrs last month ,came real close to walking but I know it would come back to bite me ,living in a small community word of mouth is everything here ,and I should have known better when she told me her husband just left her .


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We can agree to disagree. I can only see it as ego driven to say "I've never walked off a job" even when you know you are going to get screwed.What's the point?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

capepainter said:


> I had my worst customer in 20 yrs last month ,came real close to walking but I know it would come back to bite me ,living in a small community word of mouth is everything here ,and I should have known better when she told me her husband just left her .


If the customer is just being picky and or difficult then absolutely finish the project.

If they are messin with the money that's all nother ball game


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Picky customers can often times be the most profitable both on their jobs and with referrals. One must learn the art of turning a tiger into a pussycat. This can often(not always) be achieved through humility, and professionalism. Other times you need to be able to take your lumps, not get offended, and do whatever it take to get the job done.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

As a young business I don't think I ever walked off a job, mostly because I needed the money to bad.
Now I need my dignity. I'm your contractor, not your dog.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> If the customer is just being picky and or difficult then absolutely finish the project.
> 
> If they are messin with the money that's all nother ball game


I absolutely agree, non-payment is a valid reason to walk. I've had one issue with the customer messing with the funds and did stop a job until it got worked out.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> As a young business I don't think I ever walked off a job, mostly because I needed the money to bad.
> Now I need my dignity. I'm your contractor, not your dog.


My ONLY walk off recently had a bowl with my name on it, and a pink leash.

PINK!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> My ONLY walk off recently had a bowl with my name on it, and a pink leash.
> 
> PINK!!


 
ah, my dog has a pink leash and collar and harness


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> ah, my dog has a pink leash and collar and harness


is anyone surprised ? :no: :no:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Pink os hot!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

The one job I really really wanted to walk off of, I actually got thrown off before I had the chance... At least we were on the same page..


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Picky customers can often times be the most profitable both on their jobs and with referrals. One must learn the art of turning a tiger into a pussycat. This can often(not always) be achieved through humility, and professionalism. Other times you need to be able to take your lumps, not get offended, and do whatever it take to get the job done.


We had a 'picky customer' first year in biz.
Bent over backwards to satisfy her on the first job.
We've done over $150K since on her house alone.
The bonus is, her friends know that if we can sasssify her, we're plenty good enough for them.


I wish she had more friends.:thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

“Success seems to be connected with action. Successful people keep moving. They make mistakes, but they don’t quit.” ~ Conrad Hilton​


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The seduction of quitting is always there. We know it will instantly ease the pain and struggle associated with stress, but it does little to build our character. We also know that if we can hang on just a little longer, that not only will there be a moment of relief, but there will also be a strength in character that will carry us for the rest of our lives.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> “Success seems to be connected with action. Successful people keep moving. They make mistakes, but they don’t quit.” ~ Conrad Hilton​


That's a different kind of quit


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

CApainter said:


> “Success seems to be connected with action. Successful people keep moving. They make mistakes, but they don’t quit.” ~ Conrad Hilton​


I read somewear it said that most successful people fail way more then the average jpe, but they never quit and thats that makes them a success whear as the average joe quits. then they gave the example of kernal sanders the guy who founded Kfc living in his car, driving around from place to place trying to sell his recipe but getting rejected hundreds of times, before making it


----------



## DiamondPaintingInc (May 31, 2012)

If you walk off a job here in Arizona you more than likely will lose your state license and you can kiss your business bye bye.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Quitting exists where "No" never did. And "Yes", the child of commitment, strikes down the seductive quitting when ever it rears its tormented head.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> I read somewear it said that most successful people fail way more then the average jpe, but they never quit and thats that makes them a success whear as the average joe quits. then they gave the example of kernal sanders the guy who founded Kfc living in his car, driving around from place to place trying to sell his recipe but getting rejected hundreds of times, before making it


I thought he invented corn? :blink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Quitting is for quitters!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Loping his pony
> Galloping his mule
> He's home all alone
> Just him and his tool.
> ????


Wolf you see this sh!t???? :whistling2:

lol



mudbone said:


> Quitting is for quitters!


I expected more MB.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> The seduction of quitting is always there. We know it will instantly ease the pain and struggle associated with stress, but it does little to build our character. We also know that if we can hang on just a little longer, that not only will there be a moment of relief, but there will also be a strength in character that will carry us for the rest of our lives.


You are awesome.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> The seduction of quitting is always there. We know it will instantly ease the pain and struggle associated with stress, but it does little to build our character. We also know that if we can hang on just a little longer, that not only will there be a moment of relief, but there will also be a strength in character that will carry us for the rest of our lives.



Unless you are ****e to starting something you have trouble finishing. At that point quitting becomes a habit and habits must be fed.

Damn PT!! Pr-one


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

There are plenty of reasons not to work for some people. I always hope they are obvious during the quote so I can say that the job isn't a fit for my business, and price it accordingly.

That being said I've lost more money finishing work than I've saved by walking. We did pack up my tools once before starting the prep work.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree that if you can finish what you started that would be the best thing but I bet that if WisePainter told us his story we'd ALL be saying good for you for taking what little pride you had left and getting out.
Depending on the context some jobs aren't worth erasing your self respect


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

each time I think I've had enough of this thread, something compels me to read all the entries. :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

33 years - walked off once, thrown off once

Both are long and boring stories (that make me look bad). I regret both instances, but learned enough both times to not let it happen again.

*knock on wood*


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Never walked off a job, but I have stopped going back. 

.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Unless you are proane to starting something you have trouble finishing. At that point quitting becomes a habit and habits must be fed.
> 
> Damn PT!! Pr-one


^^^ This was the point I was trying to make when I posted _"Quitting exists where "No" never did"_. Meaning that if someone understands that sometimes the best strategy for success is to say NO in the beginning, the opportunity to quit doesn't exist. However, when someone chooses to say YES, (defined as a promise and a commitment), they have also invited the opportunity to quit. And the point of any engagement is for the other guy to quit before you do.

Quitting is the Nuclear Button for any agreed upon relationship or arrangement, and should be avoided at all costs. Retreating can be a good strategy in a tumultuous situation, (where one has made a commitment), but surrendering should never be an option.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

CApainter said:


> ^^^ This was the point I was trying to make when I posted _"Quitting exists where "No" never did"_. Meaning that if someone understands that sometimes the best strategy for success is to say NO in the beginning, the opportunity to quit doesn't exist. However, when someone chooses to say YES, (defined as a promise and a commitment), they have also invited the opportunity to quit. And the point of any engagement is for the other guy to quit before you do.
> 
> Quitting is the Nuclear Button for any agreed upon relationship or arrangement, and should be avoided at all costs. Retreating can be a good strategy in a tumultuous situation, (where one has made a commitment), but surrendering should never be an option.



I have a picture in my head of a painter standing in smoking rubble with his hair sticking up and clothes shredded, last man standing: I didn't quit you bastards! 
Fighting spirit. Ok I'm going to carry that with me and never walk off a job, keep your self respect in a bomb shelter in your heart and you're golden. Thanks CA! (ps I am not being sarcastic)


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't consider myself a quitter but I have walked off TWO jobs in 34 years of being in this business. As long as it's not a regular habit (and I can't imagine anyone who has a family to feed doing so) I think it CAN be an appropriate response when all avenues of reaching a positive outcome have been exhausted.

If they aren't going to pay and they are accusing you of damages that you are not responsible for, I see no rational reason to stay and finish the job, really.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> I don't consider myself a quitter but I have walked off TWO jobs in 34 years of being in this business. As long as it's not a regular habit (and I can't imagine anyone who has a family to feed doing so) I think it CAN be an appropriate response when all avenues of reaching a positive outcome have been exhausted.
> 
> If they aren't going to pay and they are accusing you of damages that you are not responsible for, I see no rational reason to stay and finish the job, really.


Ideally, most contractor/homeowner conflicts will be managed during a retreat. Walking completely away from a commitment, however, just seems weak to me. Especially given that there had to be some sort of agreement established before committing to something. The notion of walking away from responsibilities should never have societal support or advocation. We used to place a stigma on quitting, and in extreme cases the penalty for running away from responsibility was death. Primarily because of the implications it had on the survival of others.

Today, we see what quitting has done in terms of crippling our economy. How many people made promises and commitments to pay home loan obligations, only to quit and walk away.

It starts with walking a way from a paint job, and ends with the collapse of a great nation.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

One time I bought a '93 Camry for $300. The guy told me the motor was seized but I thought maybe it was something else and it would be a cheap fix. Turned out he was right and it was going to cost me several thousands dollars to fix a car worth maybe $2000.

I walked away


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I have never walked off a job either, but I absolutely would if:
- home owner was being sketchy about payment
- home owner was messing with my sanity to the point it was affecting my personal life
- home owner was messing with my crew to the point it was affecting their moral significantly.
- other things I have not thought of y et

F pride, ego whatever everyone is talking about... this world is f#cked and you have to look out for yourself, your friends, your family etc... Do what you need to do to get by. 

Going through with a job that is destroying your happiness just to say you don't quit is stupid in my opinion- but hey go for it if you want to! It is your option to continue something that sucks for whatever reasoning you can come up with!


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Ideally, most contractor/homeowner conflicts will be managed during a retreat. Walking completely away from a commitment, however, just seems weak to me. Especially given that there had to be some sort of agreement established before committing to something. The notion of walking away from responsibilities should never have societal support or advocation. We used to place a stigma on quitting, and in extreme cases the penalty for running away from responsibility was death. Primarily because of the implications it had on the survival of others.
> 
> Today, we see what quitting has done in terms of crippling our economy. How many people made promises and commitments to pay home loan obligations, only to quit and walk away.
> 
> It starts with walking a way from a paint job, and ends with the collapse of a great nation.


Spot on. I don't know when it became acceptable to bail on a contract/commitment. The fact that it is now acceptable from the highest level of gov on down is nothing short of pathetic.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Sure, not one wants to walk off the job. We go into an agreement, to provide an out standing service and product. Now what happens when we run into an extremely unreasonable customer? Someone who is trying to take advantage and/or get over on the contractor? The circumstances, I believe makes all the difference in the world. 
Anyone here ever quit a job or end a marriage? Who would benefit from staying in a bad marriage? 

If a customer was unhappy with you, the contractor, do you think they would not hesitate to throw you off the job?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I have never walked off a job either, but I absolutely would if:
> - home owner was being sketchy about payment
> - home owner was messing with my sanity to the point it was affecting my personal life
> - home owner was messing with my crew to the point it was affecting their moral significantly.
> ...


I actually have walked off of a job once, because the homeowner was a complete nut case who threatened to have her son do some serious damage to me. The thing with this particular job though, was that it was through a GC who she had made the arrangements with, not me. I explained the situation to the GC, and he understood.

Did I bare some responsibility for walking off? Probably. I was young, stressed, and didn't have the patience to handle the situation in a more professional manner. I did feel all relieved, and self assured because I protected my dignity, but to this day, I'm not convinced it was one of my proudest moments.

Apparently Colby, you're operating in a manner that has prevented a situation like that to occur, and that definitely merits support. However, until it does, you shouldn't waste your energy speculating about scenarios that will cause you to walk. Beside, if you're bound by a contract its going to take a lot more to walk then accusing the homeowner of breaking your crew's morale. 



Marrone72 said:


> Sure, not one wants to walk off the job. We go into an agreement, to provide an out standing service and product. Now what happens when we run into an extremely unreasonable customer? Someone who is trying to take advantage and/or get over on the contractor? The circumstances, I believe makes all the difference in the world.
> Anyone here ever quit a job or end a marriage? Who would benefit from staying in a bad marriage?
> 
> If a customer was unhappy with you, the contractor, do you think they would not hesitate to throw you off the job?


Although it happens and is necessary in some cases, the point is, to never advocate quitting. It's also inconsiderate to the intelligence of a forum, to present a one sided story, and expect full support for ones action. Whether it be divorce, not getting paid for a supposedly professional job, or walking away from a commitment altogether. 

That is unless one can show a little humility in their story.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

If everyone puts a clause in their contract stating 

*Customer must act in a manner that I (the owner of said business) condones, for entirety of said job, or a stop work order may be issued and payment in full for completed work will be required.


That would give you the option to leave whenever you want! That would be perfect!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wje said:


> If everyone puts a clause in their contract stating
> 
> *Customer must act in a manner that I (the owner of said business) condones, for entirety of said job, or a stop work order may be issued and payment in full for completed work will be required.
> 
> ...


The closest I've been able to get to this ideal clause is one requiring the customer to provide us with coffee and donuts every morning.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I actually have walked off of a job once, because the homeowner was a complete nut case who threatened to have her son do some serious damage to me. The thing with this particular job though, was that it was through a GC who she had made the arrangements with, not me. I explained the situation to the GC, and he understood.
> 
> Did I bare some responsibility for walking off? Probably. I was young, stressed, and didn't have the patience to handle the situation in a more professional manner. I did feel all relieved, and self assured because I protected my dignity, but to this day, I'm not convinced it was one of my proudest moments.
> 
> ...


You are right, it is widely speculative.... which makes sense in the context of paint talk where everyone is widely speculating and spouting all kinds of craziness.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Debates like the one we're having will usually include speculation and opinions that aren't agreed upon. I don't necessarily think there's anything crazy about that.

Certainly, there's no requirement to participate in this forum and agree or disagree with an OP's opinion. But if you can catch a THANKS, it makes all the craziness worth while. SNAP!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Wow! Pride like this will kill your bottom line. Business is business and I'm not sticking around for anyone who is not holding up their end of our agreement. Everything in writing brings allot less worry.
> Don't get me wrong.There are still those customer who don't read the agreement and can't understand why whats in writing matters


I think this is a critical point. There's been a lot of talk on this thread and others about upholding a contract, keeping your word, usw. The point may come where the client has substantially abrogated the contract, if and when that happens, we will try to come to some mutually-agreeable resolution. If we can't, I feel that we're justified in walking.

That being said, I think we've only done that in once in 34 years.


----------

